# Ho Do I Stack My ECA?



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I've bought some Ephedrine (25mg), and I'm planning to buy this caffeine (200mg) and and maybe this aspirin (75mg).

*Would someone be able to work out what mg I would need for the perfect stack as well as how many times per week?* I can't seem to find a guide for dummies. I'm guessing the caffeine will be in capsules so I won't be able to split that. I would like to keep it quite low as I am a little worried of the potential heart issues, you know like DEATH!



> Scientific research has shown that the combination of 25 mg Ephedrine, 200mg caffeine, and 300 mg aspirin is ideal to produce a synergetic effect. This combination, three times daily, approximately 30 minutes prior to a meal, will significantly burn fat.


Is this seen to be true?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

20mg ephedrine/200mg caffeine/75mg aspirin is the usual dosage I believe. So, in your case, one of each is nigh as dammit.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

x 2 ^^^ this is what I do


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks.

*How many times do I take the stack in a day and what about timing?* Twice a week I go to the gym straight after my breakfast at 7am. The rest of the week I go at 11am.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

rectus said:


> Thanks.
> 
> *How many times do I take the stack in a day and what about timing?* Twice a week I go to the gym straight after my breakfast at 7am. The rest of the week I go at 11am.


Well that's up to you and would be dependant on how the stack effects you.

Some would say 3 times a day. Morning, early afternoon and tea time.

Personally I would settle for early morning and early afternoon.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I like to play it safe so *04:20* take my first dose, *10:30* take my second dose (30 mins before gym). Sound good?

This will be the grammage*:

Ephedrine (25mg) | Caffeine (200mg) | Aspirin (75mg)

*not a word


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

rectus said:


> I like to play it safe so *04:20* take my first dose, *10:30* take my second dose (30 mins before gym). Sound good?
> 
> This will be the grammage*:
> 
> ...


Try it and see...

Wouldn't fancy doing a lot at 4:20 in the morning apart from roll over in bed tbh


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

If you take it at 4.20 don't be expecting too much more sleep!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

chilli said:


> If you take it at 4.20 don't be expecting too much more sleep!


That's what time I wake up for work, and I have my keto breakfast of 4 eggs/3 egg whites *cries*

I have read an ECA stack can give you some strength, and obviously doing keto I've lost some strength so hopefully it will come back a bit. It also should help slightly increase my fat loss as I seem to be stuck right now. I'm going to skip my carb up meal this Sunday and see if that gets the scales moving again *cries again*


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

It didn't give me more strength when I did it. It did help shift some fat though I think. You doing enough cardio (if you're stuck with fat loss)?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If I ever have it (rarely) I have 9mg and a 2 scoop coffee lol, not much help to u!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

It gives energy certainly but I wouldn't say any strength as such.I run ECA 30/200/75 and found it effective.I go for a dose on waking and a dose mid morning,have tried 3xdoses in the past but was too jittery at night.

Read this also,Diggy did a comprehensive guide

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide-8.html


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Well that's up to you and would be dependant on how the stack effects you.
> 
> Some would say 3 times a day. Morning, early afternoon and tea time.
> 
> Personally I would settle for early morning and early afternoon.


Some people are much more sensitive than others to ephedrine. I'm highly sensitive and can get away with the dosages which Mingster suggests just 2 times per day, with the second dosage not past 13.00, otherwise I can forget about sleeping.

Personally I don't find the ECA stack to be massively effective when used in a good fat-loss regime. The best thing is that it blunts appetite and gives you energy whilst on low calories. But for actual fat loss I didn't really notice that it speeded things up at all.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm really sensitive that's why I have half a chesteze


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

chilli said:


> It didn't give me more strength when I did it. It did help shift some fat though I think. You doing enough cardio (if you're stuck with fat loss)?


I find cardio very boring which is why I chose keto, hoping I could lose fat with pure diet (7kg in 7 weeks isn't bad  ). I do a spin class (45min) once a week and a steady state cardio session (45min) once a week (I've ideally got to keep my heart rate under 130bpm so my body doesn't demand carbs). Plus I do hypertrophy training 4x a week.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> If I ever have it (rarely) I have 9mg and a 2 scoop coffee lol, not much help to u!


Wow that's really low. Do you think I should start with half a tab just to gauge the effects?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Up to u mate lol, I use chesteze so it's definitely high grade stuff so it will be literally 9mg as opposed to whatever they feel like dosing it to. I can drink coffee and energy drinks like pop and not feel wired - one of them wires me, I don't like feeling wired so take half, mildly feeling it then. Plus I am a sporadic user, so it's rare that I take it. I only use it if I'm fasting in the morning and I'm feeling hungry lol. Usually after a shift change at work for some reason.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Some people are much more sensitive than others to ephedrine. I'm highly sensitive and can get away with the dosages which Mingster suggests just 2 times per day, with the second dosage not past 13.00, otherwise I can forget about sleeping.
> 
> Personally I don't find the ECA stack to be massively effective when used in a good fat-loss regime. The best thing is that it blunts appetite and gives you energy whilst on low calories. But for actual fat loss I didn't really notice that it speeded things up at all.


Well I read it increases your metabolism so I am going to feel a bit hotter. If I'm honest, it's just something to try before the inevitable happens...DNP 

I will try 12.5mg of Ephedrine first to see how I feel. *I wonder, if taking a lower dose of Eph does that mean all the other drug amounts have to come down by half too?*


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't done a keto diet so can't really comment, but 7 kg in 7 weeks is pretty good!


----------



## rc10andy (Apr 13, 2011)

I personally dont reckon much to ECA stacks. I didnt find much difference in weight loss when using it. It does give you a temporary energy boost but thats from the caffiene and just makes me want to talk all the time, as for the Eph, i dont find it suppresses my appetite one bit.

If i was you though id just take 1 each of the dosages you stated.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Was thinking of trying to get hold of the ECA myself and see if I could do my own stack as my T5's are costing me £25 for 60 capsules. Would there be much of a saving?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I am thinking of the 5 days on, 2 days off protocol. Thoughts? Apparently this stops you getting used to the ephedrine. Others run it 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. I suppose that would be good if you wanted to run something like Yohimbine in the weeks off.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Actually I am reconsidering because as I want ECA primarily for fat loss I might be better off running it 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. *Yohimbine* HCL (cheap source?) on the 2 weeks off I think, not sure whether to go for a topical version for application to my m00bs or in pill form. Input would be appreciated.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmmm I just read a post by @DiggyV that said it's best not to run Yohimbine HCL on your break from Ephedrine because of receptors being saturated I believe. So what would you run instead to keep the fat loss going while you're off for 2 weeks?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I took my first dose this morning: 12.5mg E | 200mg C| 75mg A. I was pretty nervous about taking it because of the potential side effects but I noticed my body is shaking. I didn't feel my workout improved either but that isn't my reason for using ECA, it's to assist me in keto fat loss. Just took my second dose and I see as I type that my hands are shaky. I'm not sure if it's my mind doing it or that's the effect of the Ephedrine. Caffeine has never had an effect on me.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

They should rename Ephedrine to "ANXIETY!". F*ck me!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Yup, really any of the Alpha Stims (Eph, Yohimbine, Synephrine, DMAA, ) will cause anxiety. iF you are prone look at Rauwolscine - works like Yoh, but no anxiety  I like it, and there are a few good stacks out there that use it also.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Yup, really any of the Alpha Stims (Eph, Yohimbine, Synephrine, DMAA, ) will cause anxiety. iF you are prone look at Rauwolscine - works like Yoh, but no anxiety  I like it, and there are a few good stacks out there that use it also.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html


Well I didn't think I was prone, never had any anxiety attacks in my life but taking these I was losing my mind for the first week. Not attacks but just really jittery and out of breath and a strange feeling of uncertainty.

So would you do something like this: 4-6 weeks ECA, 2 weeks off during which you add Yohimbine? Then straight back on the ECA after 4-6 weeks of Yohimbe.


----------



## 4everheather (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Rec, Funny you should say that as I've produced a "dummies guide" on this very subject. Check out my profile/homepage.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

4everheather said:


> Hi Rec, Funny you should say that as I've produced a "dummies guide" on this very subject. Check out my profile/homepage.


The only time girls ever talk to me is when they are bots. You're a bot!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm going to add Naringin into the mix. *Where do you buy yours?*


----------



## 4everheather (Oct 30, 2012)

rectus said:


> The only time girls ever talk to me is when they are bots. You're a bot!


Haha, I'm not a bot, just trying to help. Do what i suggested and see!


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

.


----------

